# Pinto world show 2012



## wwsassygal105 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi,
I am planning on going to pinto world show 2012 this year in june I have never been and super excited!! But I have a lot of un answered questions about going. I know the drive will be long and we have already tooken care of where we are stopping and stuff but it the when we get there part I am concernd about. I have been training with a tp world trainer for about a year now and he said that I a deffinatly ready for pinto world so I know that my horse is ready to compete. how hard is the competetion? I am considering staying in the air conditioned stalls and the ford dealership stalls which one is better and should I buy one or two? I know i need to bring mats and bedding. are you allowed to bring in your own food for horse? or do you have to buy it from them? is it safe to stay in a hotel at night leaving my horse at the barn or should I stay on show grounds to check on her frequently? alo do I need to rent a gold cart or is that a wast of money? I am only doing a few classes a day is it going to be real stressful i looked and it will be about 3 a day for me and I am only competeing in western pleasure,eq, english pleasure, and eq and showmanship both english and western, and trail western is there any classes you would recomened that would be fun? how large are the classes? if you guys have any more tips or information I may need to know please let me know as I am very nrvous. I may and may not have my trainer so I an unsure about that. I may just have my mom and grampa to rely on.
thank you so much ")


----------

